# Freistellen mit konstantem Seitenverhältnis



## Frevelchen (9. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,
ich möchte von mehreren Kinderfotos Teilbereiche freistellen. Der gewünschte Bildausschnitt ist bei jedem Foto an einer anderen Position, die Kinder springen halt  schnell mal aus der Bildmitte ;-)  Das entstehende Bild soll das gleiche Seitenverhältnis besitzen wie die gesamte Aufnahme. Gibt es die Möglichkeit das Freistellwerkzeug im Höhe-Seitenverhältnis zu fixieren? Da es sich um ca. 250 Bider handelt ist die Einstellung von Hand ein Riesenaufwand.
Ich suche schon mehrere Stunden in den verschiedenen Foren, habe aber nix gefunden, wäre klasse wenn jemand einen Tip für mich hat.
Danke von einem Neuling


----------



## Mythos007 (9. Oktober 2003)

Ja - diese Einstellungsmöglichkeit gibt es in Photoshop...
Sie ist zu finden in den Werkzeugeinstellungsoptionen
des "Freistellungswerkzeuges"...

Eine Automatisierung dieses Freistellungsablaufes sollte
sich allerdings als problematisch herausstellen, da Photoshop
nicht automatisch bestimmen kann in welchem Bildausschnitt
sich die Kinder befinden - da ist also immer noch Handarbeit
angesagt...

in diesem Sinne bis dann dann - Mythos007

N.S.: Tutorials.de – Hier helfen User – Usern


----------



## Frevelchen (9. Oktober 2003)

SUPER ! 
Kaum habe ich meine Nudeln aufgegessen kommt schon 'ne Mail mit der Lösung   Das ist genau das was ich brauche, bisher habe ich das immer mit Augenmaß gemacht und nachher das Bild entsprechend angepaßt. Die Eingabemöglichkeit habe ich schon zigmal gesehen bin aber immer davon ausgegangen das so nur ein in der Größe fixiertes Rechteck zum Freistellen erscheint und die Finger davon gelassen. Tja, so ist das: "Probieren geht über studieren und fragen ist noch besser als studieren"

Besten Dank für die prompte Hilfestellung ... Frevelchen


----------



## tstbilder (5. Februar 2005)

Diese Lösung hat einen Haken: Photoshop berechnet den freigestellten Bereich neu mit der vollen Pixelzahl des ursprünglichen, größeren Bildes. Es werden also künstlich Pixel ins Bild gerechnet.

Gibt es nicht auch eine Möglichkeit, das Bild freizustellen und gleichzeitig eine um den abgeschnittenen Bereich kleinere Datei zu erhalten?


----------



## megabit (7. Februar 2005)

Wenn du das Feld für die Auflösung freilässt, wird nur freigestellt und meiner Meinung nach nichts hinzugerechnet.


----------

